# Safari top sites



## David770 (29 Octobre 2013)

Salut a vous,
Une petite question sur Safari, j'ai mis mes sites preferes en "fixe" dans l'onglet top sites" et j'ai deux questions:
1. Comment faire pour que lorsque j'ouvre Safari, je puisse tomber directement sur la feuille Top Sites, et non pas ma page de garde.
2. Lorsque je vais visiter d'autres sites que mes favoris, ensuite ils figurent la feuille top sites, et je dois les supprimer un par un, si je ne veux pas les laisser sur cette page.

Merci a vous
David


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2013)

preferences safari/general
chosiir topsites pour nouveau onglet ou fenetre

et comme page d'accueil
soit choisir " page active"( si t'es sur topsites au moment du reglage)
soit tu tapes  topsites://


----------



## David770 (29 Octobre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> preferences safari/general
> chosiir topsites pour nouveau onglet ou fenetre
> 
> et comme page d'accueil
> ...


 
Merci a toi, j'ai trouve apres avoir envoye le fil...
Et ma deuxieme qiestion, je n'ai toujours pas trouve ?


----------



## GaUgAu (29 Octobre 2013)

topsite cherche à remplir le nombre de cases disponibles (12 en taille Moyenne, 6 en Grande et 24 en Petite).

Combien as tu de sites préférés a maintenir en fixes ? S'il n'y en a pas énormément sélectionner "Grande" et n'en avoir que 6 qui sont tous indiqués commes "fixes" il n'y aura pas de cases à remplir et normalement pas d'autres sites.

S'il y en a plus, ce sont des solutions maisons mais qui devraient fonctionner : Fixer plusieurs pages du même site par exemple pour remplir l'espace disponible ou alors ne pas en avoir trop en top site et utiliser les signets à la place.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2013)

David770 a dit:


> 2. Lorsque je vais visiter d'autres sites que mes favoris, ensuite ils figurent la feuille top sites, et je dois les supprimer un par un, si je ne veux pas les laisser sur cette page.


Consulter les "autres sites" en mode _Navigation privée_


----------



## David770 (30 Octobre 2013)

Je pense avoir une douzaine de sites, donc je vais effectivement changer les parametres pour mettre a 12.
Franchement, ils auraient pu mettre un parametre pour ne metrte ques sites que je veux voir.


----------



## David770 (30 Octobre 2013)

Une autre question, lorsque j'ouvrais un site, la page prenait tout l'ecran, la je vois toujours la barre de favoris sur le cte, comment l'enelever ?
Merci


----------



## GaUgAu (30 Octobre 2013)

Dans l'onglet présentation en haut de l'écran : sélectionner " Masquer la barre de signets" ou utilisez le raccourci clavier Maj+cmd+B.

L'opération reproduite une nouvelle fois permettra de faire réapparaître la barre de favoris


----------



## David770 (30 Octobre 2013)

GaUgAu a dit:


> Dans l'onglet présentation en haut de l'écran : sélectionner " Masquer la barre de signets" ou utilisez le raccourci clavier Maj+cmd+B.
> 
> L'opération reproduite une nouvelle fois permettra de faire réapparaître la barre de favoris


 Merci


----------



## GaUgAu (30 Octobre 2013)

Avec plaisir 

D'ailleurs il y a aussi l'option de mise en plein écran(les deux flèches en haut à droite de la fenêtre) qui fait disparaître la barre de signets à moins de placer la souris dans le haut de l'écran


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mai 2014)

pauldef a dit:


> *Hello David ! j'ai ce qu'il te faut !! en effet j'utilise depuis quelques mois OPENOOX c'est une page de démarrage personnalisable spécialisé dans la gestion et le partage de favoris ! je te conseille d'allé jeter un coup d'oeil à la page d'accueil tout y est expliqué *


*
Hum :modo:*


----------

